# Ugh. Can't believe this happened.



## Kate127845 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry if this is gross but I had to tell somebody. I got really sick coming home from the mall earlier and was stuck in traffic on the highway and pooped in my jeans (someone's car accident = I have a bathroom accident. Lol) Ugh, seriously, im 25 years old! Please tell me this has happened to someone else not under 2 years old or over 80? So embarrassed although THANK GOD nobody was in the car with me or there when I got home....

What's ironic is, I went to the mall just to get a new pair of jeans! Well, I need them now lol.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 23, 2010)

lol...well dont feel bad, cause its happend to me before...but it was a highstress type of situation (i dont wanna go into details) but it kind of happend suddenly &amp; yes, it waas very embrassing..i pretended like i just peed my pants cause you really couldn't tell &amp; so it wouldn't seem so bad..lol, its funny thinking bout it now but it was really mortifying at the time. at least you know you're not alone now..


----------



## divadoll (Aug 23, 2010)

It happens. I've gotten pooped/peed on by my kids too. Accidents are accidents. Its not a big deal. Just forget it happened.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 23, 2010)

Its okay, hun, you were in the car and by yourself!! Imagine being at Walmart or somewhere extremely public. Now THAT's embarrassing!!!!!!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 23, 2010)

can't believe you're sharing lol


----------



## Karren (Aug 23, 2010)

A few times.. Both times when I though I had gas and to my surprise it wasn't... Luckily no one was hurt!! Lol.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 23, 2010)

lol!! oh you poor thing. i think its more common than people admit!


----------



## perlanga (Aug 23, 2010)

Well it's never happened to me thx god, but once my sis had food poisoning and went to the ER, after being treated they sent her home and she went to sleep and went to the bathroom on herself! She was really embarassed.


----------



## Abbygalll (Aug 23, 2010)

Aw, but it does happen. More than you think, probably.

Never happened to me but I remember I had serious bladder control problems up until i was like 10/11... so I wet the bed all the time



That got embarrassing since I was getting to that age..


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't feel bad - things happen when you least expect.

Also, when one has a seizure, peeing and pooping can result unfortunately.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 23, 2010)

It's happened to me a few times, when I was sick on my stomach. Luckily, I was home.


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 23, 2010)

Our bodies do bad things to us when we don't want them to. Sometimes it's easier to ask and share, than to be mortified alone. Hugs...sorry you had to deal with this.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Lucy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol!! oh you poor thing. i think its more common than people admit! I agree...you're definitely not alone. I've never poo'd myself but I have pee'd my pants a bit. Especially, since after having a baby. Things just aren't the way they used to be.


----------



## Kate127845 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for making me feel better and know I'm not alone lol! It's actually OK now I've put it behind me, now I can laugh about it


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Aug 30, 2010)

At least it wasn't on tv like this lady. Tee hee.

YouTube - Woman Craps Herself Live On TV


----------



## xjackie83 (Aug 30, 2010)

It's really more common than people admit to so don't be embarrassed at all. I know I've had similar experiences to the ones written on this thread!


----------



## blondebunny (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely something that happens. Two stories to make you feel better...

- my best friend "sharted" in her then-boyfriend's car while they were going to see a movie. They had to turn right back and go home - while she "stood" in the backseat.

- I had been dating my boyfriend for three months when I had really, really bad "stomach problems" at his apartment after dinner with his friends (whom I was meeting for the first time). I ended up clogging the toilet, forcing it to overflow. We're talking EPIC MESS here. Poor guy had to run out to the grocery store and buy a plunger. I wanted to die!!! Fast forward seven months and he STILL proposed to me. It's been almost four years and we have never spoken of the bathroom incident. You'll be able to laugh at it - or at least not cringe with humiliation - one day. :-D


----------



## Shelley (Aug 31, 2010)

Your definitely not alone.

When I was 16 I threw up in a fast food restaurant. I didn't make it to the bathroom on time. I cringed at the thought back then but now I can laugh about it.


----------



## alm1217 (Aug 31, 2010)

Originally Posted by *blondebunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif - I had been dating my boyfriend for three months when I had really, really bad "stomach problems" at his apartment after dinner with his friends (whom I was meeting for the first time). I ended up clogging the toilet, forcing it to overflow. We're talking EPIC MESS here. Poor guy had to run out to the grocery store and buy a plunger. I wanted to die!!! Fast forward seven months and he STILL proposed to me. It's been almost four years and we have never spoken of the bathroom incident. You'll be able to laugh at it - or at least not cringe with humiliation - one day. :-D

He's definitely a keeper!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok well i have to admit i got sick after eating sushi one time and i was walking home and i got sick half way. I was trying to walk as fast as i could and I didnt make it. Luckily I was at the corner of my house. lol


----------



## AlyssaB (Oct 20, 2010)

Aww I'm sorry to hear about that! But it's good that you can share about it (and laugh about it!). I'm not too shy to admit that I have had an accident in the past, actually it was quite similar to yours. A few years ago I was coming home from work and got caught in traffic, right away I knew that I should have used the restroom at work before leaving but I always used to like to wait until I got home. Long story short, I ended up doing both in my clothes. Luckily I had a towel in the car so I was able to put it down on the seat and not damage it. I was so embarassed, I got home and I cried when my mom saw me. But she told me about when she had had an accident, and I realized that mine really wasn't that bad in comparison - When she was in HS she got very sick at her senior prom and had to leave, and while her boyfriend was driving her home, she had a horrible accident - while wearing her dress - in his car. She said it was the most embarassing thing that ever happened to her up till that point, but he was very understanding about it. It must have not harmed their relationship because he's now my Dad






So yeah.. lessons learned are, use the bathroom on every available opportunity, and accidents happen to everyone


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

im sorry to hear this happened to you but I wouldnt concern yourself with it to much! Your lucky you were alone and nobody was home, lol


----------



## honeykim (Oct 30, 2010)

LMFAO.

i'm sorry but it's funny.

embarrassing things happen to everyone, although i've never had that sort of accident.

you learn to laugh at yourself.


----------



## beautyfulblog (Nov 9, 2010)

LOL! thanks for sharing this. Thank goodness no one else was there! Sorry but its so hilarious. 

http://www.thebeautyfulblog.com


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2010)

The recounts were hilarious!! And it's reassuring that you're not alone.


----------



## Kate127845 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol - this was a long time ago! Pooping yourself is absolutely hilarious in a weird way, as long as you're not with anyone else at the time. I didn't think that way that day but looking back it is so funny. The crazy thing is, it doesn't even feel that bad. LOL. The only thing that sucks is the smell!

Alyssa - I love the story about your mom! That would be a funny story to tell, although I'm sure it was so incredibly embarassing.


----------



## montes22 (Jun 17, 2011)

oh man that sucks!  don't be embarassed sh*t happens (lol) but seriously something similar happened to me.  years ago i was out with friends and my dad picked me up during some 4th of July thing.  I was at a picnic and hate park bathrooms so I just didn't go.  So yea. long story short. I told my dad to drive as fast as he could, but there was so much traffic because it was 4th of July and people were out watching the fireworks..so i ended up peeing in the front seat of the van ugh!!!! when we finally parked in the driveway my dad was like "why aren't u running in the house I thought you had to go?" I was like "not anymore"


----------

